# Bravely Default: For the Sequel



## heidi2521 (Sep 2, 2013)

The official website is now open. 

??????????? ????????????SQUARE ENIX

This game is an enhanced re-release of Bravely Default: Flying Fairy, the Silicon Studio developed, Square Enix published RPG being localized by Nintendo for the west.

At least Square Enix isn't doesn't have any qualms about making it clear what the purpose of this re-release is. 

I cant wait for Agnes Returns: Bravely Default Flying Fairy Final Mix 2.5 HD Version.

Major changes include 
-Adjustable encounter rate
-Improved chapter 7 & 8
-Multiple languages
-Difficulty settings
-Multiple save files
-More story events
-New controls and UI

The battle system used in this will apparently function as a demo for the system in the sequel.

The fact that English & Japanese VA is included and text languages include English, Japanese, French, German, Italian and Spanish makes it seem likely that this could just be a backport of the improvements made for the localization.

Platform: 3DS


----------

